# Early stages of relocating



## Jessyharri (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all,
Myself, hubbie and 2 children are seriously looking into the possibility of relocating to Cyprus in the pissouri area. His mother has lived up on Aphrodite hills for 8-9 years now so we have been over various time and love the pace of life and lifestyle. He's over there looking into things at the moment and has been looking at vills etc. The only 2 things holding us back are my husband getting a job but he has been meeting with people this week and looking at all options. And my children looking into schools at the moment but wondering how other families have got on over there. My two are 10 and 11 so I'm worried about how they would adjust to life there. Also the cost of living pros and cons. Another big factor is our social lives and how easy it would be to make friends as my children are always busy here with clubs and friends, and I also have a big social circle here and coffee mornings and nights out with the girls would be something I would really miss lol. Any advice would be great fully received.
Thanks
Jess


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My advice is to keep coming to visit mum in law and enjoy your holidays here but do not move here with children.
Unless your husband is able to secure a very good job before you move over it is extremely risky. Jobs are few and far between, with those that exist being very poorly paid.
Cyprus is a wonderful place to live if you don't have to worry about earning a living but for a family with children it is definitely not advisable. The only people we know with children who are living here with no problems are those who have businesses, mostly web based. 

Sorry if I sound negative but you need to know the facts.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with Veronica. Your children could eventually settle into a Greek school, but it would be very difficult at their ages. Private English schools are very expensive. If your husband had a job with a very good income then I would say go for it since it is easy to make friends and I'm sure your kids and you would love it (with sufficient funds).


----------



## Jessyharri (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks guys,
Don't worry about being negative as I'm appreciative of all advice, not just the 'how fantastic it is' from web pages e.t.c
Yes the job part is an issue and we have both said that without a permanent position lined up for him we would not even consider it  that's why he's over there at the moment and we have not said anything to the children, he had an interesting meeting today and is debating wether he could go it alone and set up himself but I fear it's far too risky? I have been looking into setting up my own ebay business something which I've been debating with for a while starting to buy from wholesales rather than picking items myself so again maybe something to get more serious with and get it established rather than gamble for an income when were out there. 
Yes I've noticed the cost of schools :-0 and he's going to look more into them over the next few days as I've roughly calculated them at 7k per child which would be a massive portion of wages! 
Thanks again


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Jessyharri said:


> Thanks guys,
> Don't worry about being negative as I'm appreciative of all advice, not just the 'how fantastic it is' from web pages e.t.c
> Yes the job part is an issue and we have both said that without a permanent position lined up for him we would not even consider it  that's why he's over there at the moment and we have not said anything to the children, he had an interesting meeting today and is debating wether he could go it alone and set up himself but I fear it's far too risky? I have been looking into setting up my own ebay business something which I've been debating with for a while starting to buy from wholesales rather than picking items myself so again maybe something to get more serious with and get it established rather than gamble for an income when were out there.
> Yes I've noticed the cost of schools :-0 and he's going to look more into them over the next few days as I've roughly calculated them at 7k per child which would be a massive portion of wages!
> Thanks again


For the most popular school in Paphos I would estimate more than that once you account for uniforms, trips and other misc. fees or additional activities they will inevitably want to do. A family member of ours was paying 10,000 per year and that was a few years ago. Extra lessons which many children need to do are on top of that.


----------



## Jessyharri (Mar 25, 2014)

Gosh :-0 all the things they don't tell you about! Ill re calculate that at 10,000 per year then. Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

So now you know your husband needs to earn 20K per yer just for schooling.
Then take the general cost of living for a family of 4. 
With the job shortage and low wages here I think you must know in your heart that it is unlikely to be doable unless your husband has some very special skills which are in short supply but highly valued here.

Veronica


----------



## Jessyharri (Mar 25, 2014)

Exactly which is why we need to cost plan cost plan and do it again. Were in a lucky position I suppose in that his mother and step father have set up a very successful business and are in a position to introduce him to the right people, and set up meetings. And until we can guarantee a wage of what we need no final decisions can be made. I shall stay hopefully for a positive outcome and keep planning and getting all the info we need


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Well so far I have found the miscellaneous costs at my son's school (ISOP) lower than expected, although he has only been there 5 months. 
E.g. uniform costs less than what we paid at his UK state school plus they need less of it, strange but true! Trips are inexpensive, most clubs are free. You will need to buy exercise and textbooks though.
Overall I think you get a fair bit of change from €10000 per year. 
Good luck with the research.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for the negativity but I wouldn't do it. The 
current job situation there isn't great and the pay is pretty lousy too. A lot of my Cypriot friends have more than one job as the cost of living continues to rise and it's become difficult to earn a decent living. One guy I know had four jobs for several years and worked every day, I think he was a workaholic though!) so please give it some thought.

Saying that, I also know people who run internet based businesses and they seem to do ok so it can be done. One English guy I know runs a van leasing company from his home in Paphos. The number on his website is an 0161 number but calls get routed through VoIP, which is pretty clever stuff!!

We will be moving over one day, but not just yet!

Good luck anyway


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Well. Not everybody is on a low wage it depends on what your skills are and whether they're in demand - same as any other country. I say if you can independently pass the australia points calculator then the (english speaking) world is your oyster...

But...20k for schooling? Pffft. Glad I don't have any.


----------



## Jessyharri (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, 
After hubby has spoken to one company and sent his c.v off they're in talks of a possible job! We thought he wouldn't hear off anyone if at all! Going to be setting up a meeting within the next few weeks to discuss the job :-0 I'm thinking our best plan of action is to work out what he would need as a wage to live. 
The costs I'm looking at are:
School
Rent 
Food
Electric
Gas
Water
Council tax
Car, petrol and car tax
Health insurance
Food
Plus some left over to have a life haha
Is there anything else major I have not thought of?
Thanks guys


----------



## kdw2k (May 13, 2013)

Telephone and Internet and not forgetting TV if you get one of the packages.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Emergency fund for a rainy day. Unexpected bills and repairs seem to drop on the mat when you can do without them.


----------



## Jessyharri (Mar 25, 2014)

Internet, phone and tv are a must with the kids haha. Yup rainy day money, Couldn't agree more


----------

